# Origin macht nur Probleme



## Crackpipeboy (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Unterforum und benötige dringend Hilfe. Um alles abzukürzen poste ich nun die Mail, welche an EA gesendet wurde. Leider bisher keine Antwort erhalten.









Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

eines Vorweg, ich bin sicherlich kein Leie in der Bedienung von Hard/Software, aber auch mein Latein ist mit Ihrem Programm (Origin) am Ende. Ich verfüge über die modernste Technik an PC-Hardware, einen i78700K, 32GB Ram, eine SSD sowie normale Festplatte, ein GTX1080 zwei Monitore. Mein Account, welcher über -------------registriert ist, hat derzeit arge Probleme. Mein Rechner wurde neu aufgesetzt seitdem ist es nicht mehr möglich Origin zu starten (nur ca. jeder 10 Versuch klappt und auch dann lässt sich Origin sehr schwer bedienen und ist langsam, bringt gar den Rechner teilweise zum "hängen bleiben" weil das Programm wohl nicht richtig beendet wurde. Meine Internetleitung funktioniert einwandfrei und ich bekomme dauerhaft 250.000 im Download. Mein Upload und Ping funktionieren tadellos. Steam etc. funktioniert einwandfrei, im Speedtest und allen anderen Anwendungen gibt es keine Probleme. Ich habe über 3 Tage lang versucht Origin dazu zu bewegen ordnungsgemäß zu funktionieren. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ich habe 16 Stunden gebraucht um Bf1 zu installieren. Der Download ist einfach nur schlecht. Er startet sehr schnell wird dann aber in wenigen Minuten so sehr gedrosselt dass nichts mehr geht, gefolgt von mehreren Abstürzen von Origin und Neustarts wegen diesen. Was habe ich ausprobiert um Origin zur Ordnungsgemäßen Funktion zu bewegen?;

- Windows mehrfach (3 x) installiert
- verschiedene Festplatten ausgewählt und von diesen versucht aus die Funktion herzustellen
- Verschiedene Versionen von Origin getestet
- Antivirus abgestellt
- Firewall abgestellt
- Ports freigegeben (einzelne und auch alle)
- Freigabe in Firewall händisch erteilt
- Router resettet
- Router neu konfiguriert
- Origin als Admin gestartet
- 2 Monitor als Hauptmonitor angegeben (Youtube gab den Hinweis)
- unter Origin "Diagnose" abgesicherten Download gewählt
- Origin mehrfach neu installiert und die Registry vorher immer gereinigt, gar ungereinigt versucht...
- Textdatei erstellt auf dem Desktop und Origin im R & sowieso Modus gestartet
- Lan und WLAN versucht zu nutzen
- Origin in verschiedenen Farbmodi versucht zu starten
- versucht einfach auf Origin zu verzichten, auch das funktioniert nicht, da ich ja Bf1 spielen möchte bzw. BfV sobald verfügbar
- Adblocker an und abgestellt, Firefox und Internet-Explorer getestet
- natürlich alle Windowsupdates installiert!

Ich glaub die Hälfte an Versuchen habe ich nach 3 Tagen dauerversuchen vergessen hier angegeben. Achso auch viel Ältere Nvidia-Treiber sind getestet worden, es kann einfach nicht sein. Es ist einfach am Downloaden wie eine Schnecke, davon abgesehen das Origin wenn überhaupt nach dem 10 x startet. Ich betone nochmals alles andere sowie alle anderen Programme sind in Funktion. Ich betone auch nochmals, dass vor der frischen Windosinstall alles lief. Am System wurde nichts geändert, es ist genauso wie vorher. Jegliche Hardware auf Funktion geprüft, es funktioniert alles einwandfrei.







Meine Rechtschreibung etc. mal bitte ausblenden, ich bin so geladen, dass ich mich bei diesem Thema nicht konzentrieren kann. Es ist weiter so, dass sich Origin zwar öffnet, allerdings nur ganz langsam und schwerfällig reagiert. Heruntergeladene Spiele sollen konfiguriert werden auch nach 12 Stunden passiert nix. 2 Spiele habe ich geschafft zu download, aber nur mit regelmäßigen pausieren Systemneustarts etc. Meine Bilder der Bibliothek laden auch nicht, man erkennt nicht welche Spiele ich überhaupt besitze. Was kennt ihr noch für Tricks um mir zu helfen, ich wäre außerordentlich dankbar.
 Gruß


----------



## Crackpipeboy (10. Juli 2018)

Wirklich keiner einer Idee? Gibt es hier keinen von EA, welcher mir helfen kann?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2018)

Noch nichts


----------



## Crackpipeboy (10. Juli 2018)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... warum rufst du nicht an?  Tel. 0221 37050193 ... habe ich schon x-mal gemacht. Schnell und gut ...
> 
> Origin auf deine Spieleplatte installiert? Dann die Speicherorte auch auf die Platte?  (Unter Anwendungseinstellungen)
> 
> ...



Origin ist genauso installiert wie vorher. Bild ist beigefügt. Mein Internet ist heute etwas schwächer aber bei weitem soweit gut, dass alles easy gehen müsste.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2018)

Wozu helfen?


----------



## Crackpipeboy (10. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht mache ich das morgen, bezweifle aber iwie das die sich am Tel soviel Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2018)

Keine Reaktion.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Juli 2018)

Luftnummer


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Oktober 2018)

Hi, mich würde interessieren, ob du was erreicht hast. Die Fragen hier drinnen sollen eigentlich allen helfen.
Sonst passiert es irgend wann einmal, dass keiner mehr antwortet.


----------

